
Replacing React's Redux Library with the UseReducer Hook - Liriel
https://dev.to/kendalmintcode/replacing-react-s-redux-library-with-the-usereducer-hook-2df9
======
kmarc
This was the first thing I tried to solve back then when Hooks came out. Very
powerful!

